# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  ΔΟΚΙΜΗ ΠΟΜΠΟΥ SMART KIT 1 WATT

## MitsoulasFm

Δουλευει καλα εχει μικρο βομβο στον ηχο αλλα δεν πειραζει τα αποτελεσματα ηταν ικανοποιητικα

----------

leosedf (14-09-12), 

picdev (13-09-12)

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

με μπαταριά και εχει βόμβο φαντάσου να του βάλεις τροφοδοτικό το παπορο από την Περσια

----------


## JOUN

Γεια σου Μιτσουλα!! Καλα το πας!!

Υ.Γ Βαλε και κανενα τραγουδι της ηλικιας σου ρε παιδι..τι ειναι αυτα..
Περα απο πλακα κι εγω οπως και πολυ αλλοι εδω μεσα απ'αυτο ξεκινησαμε(ψεματα εγω ξεκινησα με το μπεντεδακι της Redfox, για οσους το θυμουνται )

----------


## plouf

ωραιός.... βαλτο και σε ενα απλο πλαστικο κουτάκι να το εχεις ενθύμιο ¨)

οι κατασκευές SmartKit ειναι σήμα κατατεθέν όλοι κάναμε εστω και μαι δύο  :Wink: 

@JOUN εγώ παλι ξεκίνησα με τον πολυκλωματιστή 1002 που έχω ακόμα  :Wink:

----------

leosedf (14-09-12)

----------


## JOUN

> @JOUN εγώ παλι ξεκίνησα με τον πολυκλωματιστή 1002 που έχω ακόμα



Εγω ξεκινησα με τον 502 απλως μιλουσα για κατασκευες με κολλητηρι..Δευτερη μου ηταν το τροφοδοτικο 30v της smart για να σταματησω να αγοραζω μπαταριες για την πρωτη κατασκευη..

----------


## MitsoulasFm

> με μπαταριά και εχει βόμβο φαντάσου να του βάλεις τροφοδοτικό το παπορο από την Περσια



βομβο γιατι ειχε την λαμπα φθοριου απο πανω

----------


## MitsoulasFm

τωρα θα παρω με 4 watt αλλα δεν εχω τροφοδοτικο μια μπαταρια απο μηχανακι 12v καλη ειναι?

----------


## p.gabr

Εκπαιδευτικό δίπλωμα


bravoobt.jpg




καλη αρχη

----------

manolena (14-09-12), 

Marc (14-09-12), 

MitsoulasFm (14-09-12), 

tzitzikas (14-09-12)

----------


## Apostoliz

Καλά ρε συ μονοφονικό το έκανες? :PPPP Πλάκα κάνω!! Τι μου θύμισες τους πρώτους πειραματισμούς με υψηλές συχνότητες και πομπούς και ραδιοφώνα.... αχχχ καλές εποχές. Για τον πομπό FM 4Watt σου κάνει η μπαταρία απο μηχανάκι όπως λες αλλά νβάλε και κανένα πυκνωτή παράλληλα στην τροφοδοσία σου λετσι για να αποκοπτεις τυχόν συνιστώσες. ένας  10nf νομίζω οτι θα σε καλύψει...Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## Zener_

Φιλε οκ αν παιδευτεις και το συντονισεις καλα το 4W, εγω παιδευτικα ενω εχω γεφυρα, τον πομπο σε μεταλικο κουτι και πλαστικο κατσαβιδι θα εκπεμψει σχετικα ικανοποιητικά αλλα είναι ενα αρχαίο κύκλωμα ασταθές και με προβλήματα στον συντονισμό των βαθμίδων. Για χαβαλέ καλό ειναι αλλα αν θες ένα αξιοπρεπες μηχανημα φτιαξε κατι αλλο. Κατσε και μαθε πως να εκτυπωνεις pcb τι ειναι το pll και κανε εναν με pll... Στα λεω για να μην εχεις μεγαλες προσδοκίες από το 4W και απογοητευτείς. Το 1W είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο και δουλεύει ως αυτοταλάντωτο αμέσως σωστά. Το 4W ειδικά αν δεν έχεις γέφυρα είναι αρκετά μακριά από αυτό...

----------


## balantis20

Μπραβο φιλε,γενικοτερα τα κυκλωματακια της smartkit ειναι λιγο υποτιμημενα,εγω ειχα αρχισει με τον 4W της smart kit με καλο αποτελεσμα....τον αφηνω να δουλευει μερα-νυχτα,ακομα και τωρα που γραφω εκπεμπει  :Biggrin: ......με απλο διπολακι και καλο συντονισμο για αρχη εισαι μια χαρα........ :Smile:

----------


## leosedf

Ωραίος ρε, ευτυχώς δεν έβαλες καμιά lady gaga να αυτοκτονήσουμε.
Την επόμενη φορά ξέρεις.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdZdHm9K09g

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Το  KIT No.1187 VCO 3Watt σε συνδιασμο με το KIT No.1144 PLL της smart kit 
ειναι πολυ καλα και λειτουργουν αριστα.
Ειναι μια καλη προταση για οσους θελουν να αρχισουν κατασκευες τετοιου ειδους.

ΥΓ. Ειναι δοκιμασμενα τα συγκεκριμενα.. και με μια μικρη μετατροπη στην εξοδο
     του VCO 3 watt προσθετοντας ενα τριπλο φιλτρο αρμονικων ειχε αριστα αποτελεσματα.
     Το δε PLL λειτουργει αψογα σε ολη την μπαντα των FM χωρις αρμονικες.

----------


## MitsoulasFm

θα ξερω να τωρα την αλλη εβδομαδα θα παρω με 4 watt

----------


## TSAKALI

Δημητρακη,αυτα τα γραμματα και τα εφε που βαζεις στο YOUTUBE ,πως τα κανεις?
υπαρχει καποιο προγραμμα ? ,και με τι καμερα τραβας τα βιντεο? με το κινητο?
Αντε δωσε μας τα φωτα σου .

----------


## MitsoulasFm

> Δημητρακη,αυτα τα γραμματα και τα εφε που βαζεις στο YOUTUBE ,πως τα κανεις?
> υπαρχει καποιο προγραμμα ? ,και με τι καμερα τραβας τα βιντεο? με το κινητο?
> Αντε δωσε μας τα φωτα σου .



λοιπων τα εφε και αυτα τα βαζω με το windows live movie maker και η καμερα ειναι SONY DCR-SR37

----------

Brown Fox (14-09-12), 

TSAKALI (14-09-12)

----------


## MitsoulasFm

Mερικες ακομη αναμνηστικες φωτογραφιεςDSC00151.JPGDSC00152.JPGDSC00154.JPGDSC00155.JPGDSC00156.JPG

----------


## Dhmhtrhs Oikonomou

> Φιλε οκ αν παιδευτεις και το συντονισεις καλα το 4W, εγω παιδευτικα ενω εχω γεφυρα, τον πομπο σε μεταλικο κουτι και πλαστικο κατσαβιδι θα εκπεμψει σχετικα ικανοποιητικά αλλα είναι ενα αρχαίο κύκλωμα ασταθές και με προβλήματα στον συντονισμό των βαθμίδων. Για χαβαλέ καλό ειναι αλλα αν θες ένα αξιοπρεπες μηχανημα φτιαξε κατι αλλο. Κατσε και μαθε πως να εκτυπωνεις pcb τι ειναι το pll και κανε εναν με pll... Στα λεω για να μην εχεις μεγαλες προσδοκίες από το 4W και απογοητευτείς. Το 1W είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο και δουλεύει ως αυτοταλάντωτο αμέσως σωστά. Το 4W ειδικά αν δεν έχεις γέφυρα είναι αρκετά μακριά από αυτό...



εγω με τον 4 watt ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα βεβαια ειχα γεφυρα στασιμων, καταφερα να ακουστω σε αποσταση 1 χιλιομετρου.

τωρα δουλευω τον 1 watt στα 21 βολτ και για λινεαρ εχω μια βαθμιδα του 4 βαττ με το 2n3553 στα 12βολτ και βγαζει 0.5 βατ

----------


## PCMan

Μπράβο φίλε μίτσουλα!

Εγώ με τον 4Watt είχα αρχίσει. Ήταν το πρώτο μου κύκλωμα πριν 6 περίπου χρόνια. Δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερα να το κάνω να δουλέψει σωστά και δεν ακουγόταν ούτε στα 50 μέτρα και έτσι το παράτησα..
Του είχα φτιάξει και κουτί με πλεξι γκλάς και ακόμα έτσι είναι.. Ακόμα και το δίπολο στημένο το έχω απο τότε!

----------


## haris_216

> εγώ παλι ξεκίνησα με τον πολυκλωματιστή 1002 που έχω ακόμα



καλά, τι μου θύμησες τώρα. σχεδόν το είχα ξεχάσει ότι το είχα και έπαιζα μαζί του.
"πρωτόγονο" breadboard με...ελατήρια!!!
δυστυχώς δεν το έχω πια. αλλά αν το βρω πουθενά.......!

----------


## maouna

*MitsoulasFm* μπράβο για τη κατασκευή και ωραίο τραγούδι!ανέμελη εποχη!
και γω τις εξόδους μου στα FM τις ξεκίνησα με τον 4 βαττ τις σμαρτκιτ.τότε δεν ειχα γεφυρα και ηταν πολύ παίδεμα δεν ηξερες αν εβγαινες σε αρμονική η στη θεμελιώδη συχνότητα.τσουλαγε πολυ και ο συντονισμός πολυ δύσκολος.εγω θα πρότεινα να φτιαξεις  κανα VCO γυρω στο 1 Watt που θα ειναι πολυ πιο σταθερο και ποιοτικο και ευκολο στο συντονισμο.

*Dhmhtrhs Oikonomou*  το 2Ν3553 εχει το μεγιστο κερδος στα 28Volt. αν χρησιμοποιούσες το 2Ν4427 θα έπερνες το 1 watt μπορει και παραπάνω στα 12 Volt αλλιώς ανεβασε την ταση στο 2Ν3553 να δεις.

Παρακάτω ειναι ενα λινκ με τα αρχεια (πληροφοριες,σχηματικο,pcb) για τον 4 watt της smartkit

http://www.electronics-lab.com/proje...001/index.html

fm3.giffm4.gif

----------


## tzitzikas

> θα ξερω να τωρα την αλλη εβδομαδα θα παρω με 4 watt



πρέπει να έχουν ξηλωθεί για τα καλά οι γονείς σου. Αστους και κανά φράγκο στην άκρη, χειμώνας έρχεται  :Biggrin:  :Brick wall:  :Bye: 

το 4 βατ δεν αξιζει θελει στανταρ γεφυρα και υπομομή πολύ. γιατι δεν φτιάχνεις κανα vco που σου λενε. π.χ το 1βατ που εχουμε εδω στο σαιτ. του πετας και ενα 2sc1971 μετα, και εισαι αρχοντας εκει στην Καστορια  :Biggrin:

----------


## Zener_

> εγω με τον 4 watt ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα βεβαια ειχα γεφυρα στασιμων, καταφερα να ακουστω σε αποσταση 1 χιλιομετρου.
> 
> τωρα δουλευω τον 1 watt στα 21 βολτ και για λινεαρ εχω μια βαθμιδα του 4 βαττ με το 2n3553 στα 12βολτ και βγαζει 0.5 βατ



Ούτε εγω είχα πρόβλημα. Με γέφυρα είναι πιο εύκολο. Μάλιστα με καλή ψύξη στο power και ανεμιστηράκι το έφτασα στα 6W ανεβάζοντας την τροφοδοσία. Όσο για την απόσταση μέσα στην πόλη 1 περίπου χιλιόμετρο όμως η συχνότητα δεν ήταν ακριβώς κενή... Απλά δεν είναι ενα ποιοτικό και σταθερό κύκλωμα... Είναι πιο πολύ για πειραματισμό και χαβαλέ και είναι λιγο παίδεμα μέχρι να το συντονίσεις...

----------


## weather1967

Καλή αρχή στον φιλο Δημήτρη
Πολλοί καπου απο εκει ξεκίνησαν,αν εχει επάνω το τρανζίστορ ισχύος 2Ν 2219 δεν βγαζει ισχύ πανω απο 250 mw.

----------


## MitsoulasFm

αυτο που εχω ποσο βγαζει 1 watt α ξεχασα να πω βγαζει πολλες αρμονικες δηλαδη στο βιντεο εβγαινε σε κανα 3 συχνοτητες η μια ηταν 88,9 η αλλη 103,2 και η κανονικη 105,7

----------


## weather1967

> αυτο που εχω ποσο βγαζει 1 watt α ξεχασα να πω βγαζει πολλες αρμονικες δηλαδη στο βιντεο εβγαινε σε κανα 3 συχνοτητες η μια ηταν 88,9 η αλλη 103,2 και η κανονικη 105,7



Ε ενταξει μην περιμένεις και πολλά,ενας απλός πομπός είναι,δεν εχει φίλτρο απόρριψης αρμονικών κ.τ.λ,αλλα έχεις και δίπλα τον δέκτη αν τον απομακρύνεις 10 μετρα δεν θα υπαρχουν.
Το τρανζίστορ ισχυος που εχει επανω ο πομπος ειναι το 2Ν 2219 ?

----------


## MitsoulasFm

> Ε ενταξει μην περιμένεις και πολλά,ενας απλός πομπός είναι,δεν εχει φίλτρο απόρριψης αρμονικών κ.τ.λ,αλλα έχεις και δίπλα τον δέκτη αν τον απομακρύνεις 10 μετρα δεν θα υπαρχουν.
> Το τρανζίστορ ισχυος που εχει επανω ο πομπος ειναι το 2Ν 2219 ?



ναι ναι τωρα θα κανω μια δοκιμη και με τον 4 watt της σμαρτ κιτ

----------


## maouna

πως παει η δοκιμημε τον 4 βαττ?

----------


## A--15

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ!!!!
μου αρεσεις, και με πας πολυ πισω. Συνεχισε.....τα πας καλα. 
και παλι μπραβο σου μικρε....
φιλικα
Κωστας

----------


## maouna

οι άλλες 3 συχνότητες που βγαίνει δεν είναι αρμονικές.

----------


## Fmanolas

*Τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα τα πήρα με τρανζίστορς 2N2219 - 2N4427 - BFS22A ! εγγύηση 4.5 βατ στα 13,8 βολτ.
Δοκιμάστηκε και 2Ν4427 - 2Ν4427 - BFS22A, έβγαλε γύρω στα 5.5 - 6 βατ αλλά συντόνιζε μόνο ψηλά, μετά τους 106...
Από σταθερότητα, έπεφτε 350 - 400KHZ μέσα σε ένα μισάωρο. Από κει και πέρα σταθερά. Με ανεμιστηράκι έπεφτε 150-200 ΚΗΖ..
*

----------

